# Wo sind all die Spieler? Bald Geisterserver in Rift?



## paradox2412 (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo, mir ist aufgefallen das es kaum noch Leute auf meinem Server gibt, die nicht 50 sind. Was ich damit sagen will, es finden sich sehr sehr schwer Spieler für eine Inni oder für gemeinsame Gruppenquest unterhalb von 50. Ich habe nachgeschaut und es sind grad mal 23 Spieler zwischen 40 und 49 Online. Und das an einem Samstag Nachmittag. oO

Ich finde das echt wenig irgendwie und ich habe Angst das das noch weniger werden mit der Zeit und ich dann bald auf einem Geisterserver spiele. 

Klar, ist schönes Wetter draussen, aber das kann doch nicht die einzige Erklärung dafür sein. Ich mein auch zu beobachten, das allgemein immer weniger Spieler Online sind (zB. in Sanctum).

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Trion gibt ja bekanntlich keine offiziellen User-Statistiken raus also kann man nicht sagen ob es weniger werden von Monat zu Monat. Was ich ehrlich gesagt echt blöd von Trion finde. Haben wohl Angst weil die Zahlen wohl nicht mehr so dolle sind wie noch vor 2 Monaten.


----------



## Shelung (21. Mai 2011)

Es ist Frühling/Sommer und grill wetter.

Was erwartest du 


Jetzt spielen nur die die es vor haben.


----------



## myadictivo (21. Mai 2011)

also mir laufen alle furz irgendwelche spieler beim questen mit twink über den weg (der ist noch <20) und mein "main" ist erst letzt woche 50 geworden und hab auch immer leute bei rissen und co zur hand gehabt.
glaub auch kaum, dass man hier gleich von geistserver reden muss. afaik gabs doch letzte woche noch ne meldung, dass irgendwie rift immer noch in den top3 bei saturn verkaufzahlen war und ich denke mit der freund werbe aktion werden auch wieder mehr spieler kommen.

rift spieler haben halt nen RL


----------



## Deadwool (21. Mai 2011)

Dass der Strom an Neuzugängen irgendwann weniger wird, war abzusehen. Das macht sich in den Startgebieten zuerst bemerkbar. Aber das ist normal. 
Ich war gestern bis spät in die Nacht in Expert Instanzen und Freiluftraids unterwegs. Da ging es ganz schön ab. Und das bis weit nach 12 Uhr nachts.


----------



## Bordin (21. Mai 2011)

paradox2412 schrieb:


> Trion gibt ja bekanntlich keine offiziellen User-Statistiken raus also kann man nicht sagen ob es weniger werden von Monat zu Monat. Was ich ehrlich gesagt echt blöd von Trion finde. Haben wohl Angst weil die Zahlen wohl nicht mehr so dolle sind wie noch vor 2 Monaten.



sag mir mal eine Spielefirma die das macht?




aber gibt ja bald servertransfer zumindes ist der in entwicklung^^


----------



## paradox2412 (21. Mai 2011)

Komischerweise hab ich Nachts (nach 0 Uhr) auch weniger Probleme eine Gruppe zu finden.  Rift Spieler sind wohl Nachteulen.


----------



## natario (22. Mai 2011)

möglicherweise gibt dieses we noch neulinge, steam hat ja bis morgen weekend deal bei rift


----------



## myadictivo (22. Mai 2011)

naja. trion selbst hat grade ein angebot für die digitale version (zwar immer noch etwas teurer als die steam version) aber ich denke mal eventuell wird hier bald generell eine neue preisempfehlung folgen.
in uk hat das spiel direkt zum release schon keine 20 pfund gekostet.
und wie gesagt, bestimmt wird durch die trial der ein oder andre kunde hinzukommen  ich kann mich auf meinem server aber auch nicht wirklich beklagen.

wenn ich da an meinen wow server denke *hust* extra bei nem kumpel auf nem pvp server angefangen. während der levelphase bis 60 ist mir nicht einmal einer der andren fraktion vors messer gelaufen. und leute der eignen fraktion konnt ich auch an einer hand abzählen ^^


----------



## Felix^^ (22. Mai 2011)

Da die meisten (Ex-)WoW-Spieler sind und das Spiel quasi ein WoW-Klon ist... ist es halt schnell ausgelutscht.


----------



## Fauzi (22. Mai 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Da die meisten (Ex-)WoW-Spieler sind und das Spiel quasi ein WoW-Klon ist... ist es halt schnell ausgelutscht.



Hier sieht man wie viel Ahnung du hast..



...gar keine.


----------



## orkman (22. Mai 2011)

paradox2412 schrieb:


> Trion gibt ja bekanntlich keine offiziellen User-Statistiken raus also kann man nicht sagen ob es weniger werden von Monat zu Monat. Was ich ehrlich gesagt echt blöd von Trion finde. Haben wohl Angst weil die Zahlen wohl nicht mehr so dolle sind wie noch vor 2 Monaten.



Blizzard gibt auch keine genauen Zahlen ... habe vor ein paar wochen nen gm gefragt wieviele aktive accounts es noch gibt und nicht wieviele accounts es insgesamt gibt ( blizz prahlt ja immer mit 5 millionen spielern oder so) ... der gm sagte mir dass er sowas net sagen kann und ich mich dafuer an die presseabteilung wenden muesste , die mir natuerlich die wahrheit sagen werden :iro:


----------



## Rhilla (22. Mai 2011)

natürlich hat er recht ,leute waren von wow gelangweilt,haben zu rift gewechselt,nach kurzer zeit festgestellt dass es noch langweiliger wie wow ist und wieder aufgehört


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Mai 2011)

So, ich steig hier mal gleich ein:

Bitte unterlasst die Rift <-> WoW Diskussion. Man muss nicht in jedem Rift-Thread mit WoW ankommen.


----------



## Kafka (22. Mai 2011)

Also ich sehe keinen wirklichen Spielerschwund. Die Server sind alle noch Mittel bis Voll (wird jedenfalls so angezeigt). Und es laufen immer einige in jedem Gebiet rum, beweis dafür sind die vielen Invasionen in allen Gebieten. (Wenn nicht genug Spieler da wären, würden auch keine Invasionen starten). 

Ich würde mal sagen, der Eindruck des Spielermangels kommt echt nur von guten Wetter. Ich mag RIFT sehr, aber selbst ich liege momentan lieber mit nem Bier an nem See mit Kollegen als zu zocken^^


----------



## Allexiella (22. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So, ich steig hier mal gleich ein:
> 
> Bitte unterlasst die Rift <-> WoW Diskussion. Man muss nicht in jedem Rift-Thread mit WoW ankommen.






Stimmt. Allerdings wird sich das auf Buffed leider nicht vermeiden lassen.


----------



## orkman (22. Mai 2011)

Rhilla schrieb:


> natürlich hat er recht ,leute waren von wow gelangweilt,haben zu rift gewechselt,nach kurzer zeit festgestellt dass es noch langweiliger wie wow ist und wieder aufgehört



das is bloedsinn


----------



## Iffadrim (22. Mai 2011)

Also wenn auf nem Server genug Leute sind, die mir im Sanctum meine Daily Items vor der Nase wegschnappen, weil ihr Mount gefühlte 5% schneller sind als meins, kann man ned von Geisterservern reden.


----------



## Yiraja (22. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> das is bloedsinn



nö isses nich das ist leider ne tatsache über die man nicht hinweg sehen kann


----------



## Xathom (22. Mai 2011)

Also ich weiß nicht welchen Server du spielst, auf Brutwacht gibt es da keine Probleme allerdings muss ich sagen lass die Finger vom Dungeonfinder irgenwie findet der im Lowlevelbereich keine Leute bzw stellt die Gruppen nicht zusammen obwohl gefühlte 30 Leute in der Suche sind.
Einfach mal im Levelchat nach Leuten suchen und man wundert sich wieviele schon stundenlang im Dungeonfinder hängen.


----------



## Anglus (22. Mai 2011)

Yiraja schrieb:


> nö isses nich das ist leider ne tatsache über die man nicht hinweg sehen kann



Ne das ist Quatsch denn erstens deine Meinung als Tatsache hinzustellen ist ne Frechheit denn du wirst kaum die Gründe aller Spieler kennen die Rift spielen oder wieder aufgehört haben es sei denn du bist allwissend und das sieht mir nicht so aus.

Abgesehen davon ist Rift in vielen dingen genau wie Wow aber auch in vielen dingen besser.Und "genauso langweilig" wie Wow ist es auf keinen Fall.Und bevor jetzt jemand kommt von wegen "Rift Fanboy" etc,ich spiele beides weil mir beide Spiele Spass machen und über Spielermangel in Rift kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen.
In den Questgebieten sieht man immer ein paar Spieler,bei Rissen ist immer was los und in Sanctum ist auch viel los.
Aber es stimmt schon,bei dem tollen Wetter spielen natürlich viel weniger als sonst was auch verständlich ist aber das Problem haben alle Mmos.

Mfg


----------



## Progamer13332 (22. Mai 2011)

rift hat eindeutig zuviele server aber es soll bald kostenlose transfers geben, wurde glaub ich in einem interview auf der rpc gesagt


----------



## Iffadrim (22. Mai 2011)

So ist es immer wenn ein neues Spiel anläuft.

Es gibt Server unterschiedlichen Typs zur Auswahl (PVE, PVP, RP... usw.)

Da müssen die Firmen erstmal schaun, was geht oder nicht, bevor Servertrans/Merges angeboten/durchgeführt werden.

Siehe DCUO, AoC usw.

Und WoW war da auch keine Ausnahme.


----------



## Bordin (22. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So, ich steig hier mal gleich ein:
> 
> Bitte unterlasst die Rift <-> WoW Diskussion. Man muss nicht in jedem Rift-Thread mit WoW ankommen.






ich liebe dich!


----------



## KillerBee666 (22. Mai 2011)

Bordin schrieb:


> sag mir mal eine Spielefirma die das macht?




Blizzard, und zwar nicht nur die Positiven, hast doch die Negativen -500k Spieler mitgekriegt oder nicht?


----------



## Bordin (22. Mai 2011)

jop hab ich mitbekommen, und ich wette mit dir das das mehr waren, aber sind nur spekulationen kann keiner von uns beweisen.


----------



## Sharqaas (22. Mai 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Da die meisten (Ex-)WoW-Spieler sind und das Spiel quasi ein WoW-Klon ist... ist es halt schnell ausgelutscht.



Double Fail, aber netter Versuch zu trollen 

Und da das Leveln nicht lange dauert sind dort auch wenige Spieler zu gange. Ist aber bei WoW und Konsorten nicht anders. Da sind auch kaum welche in den Low Level Gebieten unterwegs. Mit Geister Server hat das nix zu tun ...


----------



## Slaargh (23. Mai 2011)

Hmmmm.... ich finde das auf Granitstaub schon sehr wenig los ist. Und zwar im Anfangsgebiet und auch im Endgame. Wie es im Mittelfeld aussieht kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Und die Spielerzahlen sinken weiter. Man merkt es von Woche zu Woche. Schade eigentlich. Wäre gut wenn Trion alle Spieler auf weniger Server verteilt. Geisterserver wird es sicher so bald nicht geben, aber wenn der Trend anhält wird man wohl bald "zusammenziehen" müssen.


----------



## Yasmela (23. Mai 2011)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Hmmmm.... ich finde das auf Granitstaub schon sehr wenig los ist. Und zwar im Anfangsgebiet und auch im Endgame. Wie es im Mittelfeld aussieht kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Und die Spielerzahlen sinken weiter. Man merkt es von Woche zu Woche. Schade eigentlich. Wäre gut wenn Trion alle Spieler auf weniger Server verteilt. Geisterserver wird es sicher so bald nicht geben, aber wenn der Trend anhält wird man wohl bald "zusammenziehen" müssen.



Ich finde nicht das auf Granitstaub zu wenig los ist .... es kommt eben auf die uhrzeit an..... mittags und abends sind die meisten on


----------



## myadictivo (23. Mai 2011)

lustig ? morgens sind wohl die meisten auf arbeit/schule und nachts am schlafen ?


----------



## Lari (23. Mai 2011)

Weniger als zu Release? Mit Sicherheit.
Allerdings springen 2 - 3 Server abends schon wieder auf Hoch, was momentan auf leicht steigende Spielerzahlen hindeutet, wohlgemerkt inklusive Trials.

Ich würde mir da momentan noch keinen Kopf machen. Für den Lowlevelbereich kommt mit Sicherheit noch der serverübergreifende Dungeonfinder, dann geht das da auch mit den Instanzen.

Zur Sache WoW-Klon:
Natürlich gibt es ähnliche Spielsysteme. Aber auch nur, weil sie zum Standard gehören. Ein Mercedes und ein Daihatsu haben auch beide Reifen und einen Motor, trotzdem ist der Daihatsu kein Mercedes-Klon.


----------



## Iffadrim (23. Mai 2011)

Es gibt für Win7 ein Serverstatus- und Auslastungsgadget für RIFT.
Da kann man direkt schaun, was auf den Servern los ist.

Jetzt gerade auf Brutmutter : Online- Medium


----------



## Sharqaas (23. Mai 2011)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Es gibt für Win7 ein Serverstatus- und Auslastungsgadget für RIFT.
> Da kann man direkt schaun, was auf den Servern los ist.
> 
> Jetzt gerade auf Brutmutter : Online- Medium



Oder man guckt einfach auf der offz. Seite 

http://www.riftgame.com/de/status/index.php


----------



## Dakirah (23. Mai 2011)

Also auf Spross-Passage ist echt voll. Wenn man da Mittags um 15:00 eine Random-Raid für einen Todesriss in 15  Minuten voll bekommt, dann ist der Server nicht leer. Zumidestens als Skeptiker kann ich mich echt nicht beklagen. Und ja - auch zu Hauptzeiten ist der Server auf voll und teilweise davor.


----------



## Nooki (23. Mai 2011)

wer einen VOLLEN server will, dem kann ich nur empfehlen sich einen charakter auf Whitefall - EU zu machen!!!
ich hab mir vor gut einer woche einen gemacht. wenn ich abends mal nach charakteren der stufe 44 oder 47 gesucht habe gab es pro klasse ca. 10-20 Spieler die grad online waren. allerdings muss man in kauf nehemn das gerade durch die trial aktion die anfangsgebiete gnadenlos überlaufen sind.

das man auf diesem server eine aktive community findet, merkt man mMn an der aktivität in den offizielenen shard foren

achjaaaa englisch skills wären nicht von nachteil *g*


----------



## Dakirah (23. Mai 2011)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> rift hat eindeutig zuviele server aber es soll bald kostenlose transfers geben, wurde glaub ich in einem interview auf der rpc gesagt




Das einzige Spiel, was definiv zuviele Geisterserver hat ist WoW mit ca 40 Geisterservern von 90. Da kommt keiner mehr, selbst am Wochenende über niedrig. Deine Aussage ist Käse, da Rift nur 11 deutsche Server hat und jeder davon mindestens fast immer. auf mittel steht.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Mai 2011)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Es gibt für Win7 ein Serverstatus- und Auslastungsgadget für RIFT.



wo gibts denn das ?
auf meinem server war gestern aber auch wieder die hölle los. gruppen für die events standen sofort, pvp invite war meistens auch innerhalb von 30 sekunden.
nur das blöde gruppentool saugt noch nen bißl, dabei wollt ich mal instanzen antesten


----------



## Môrticielle (24. Mai 2011)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> rift hat eindeutig zuviele server aber es soll bald kostenlose transfers geben, wurde glaub ich in einem interview auf der rpc gesagt


Dümmliches "Rift stirbt bald"-Gewhine von Leuten, die die Realität nicht mal wahr nehmen würden, wenn sie ihnen mit dem nackten Arsch voran ins Gesicht springen würde. -.-

Auf Trübkopf habe ich rund um die Uhr 50er Kriegsfronten. Zwar dauert es zwischen 3 Uhr und 9 Uhr mal ein paar Minuten, aber auch zu dieser (für Normalmenschen) Schlafenszeit gehen Kriegsfronten. Daß natürlich irgend ein Lowlevel nicht 24/7 Kriegsfronten nach Belieben machen kann, sollte klar sein. Und auch Gruppen fürs PvE sind kein Problem, außer man will Instant-Invites haben. Ein paar Minuten sollte man schon Geduld haben. Da dürfte allerdings für viele ADHS-Kiddies (und evtl. auch für den Threadersteller?) das Problem liegen: Bei einer Aufmerksamkeitsspanne im Bereich weniger Sekunden kommt natürlich bei den reizüberfluteten und abgestumpften Vertretern der MTV-Facebook-Twitter-Generation rasch Verdruß auf, der sich dann in solch unnötigen Threads entlädt.


----------



## Iffadrim (24. Mai 2011)

Hier ist der Link zu dem Forenbeitrag

Rift-Server-Status-Gadget WIN7


----------



## kilsun (24. Mai 2011)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Oder man guckt einfach auf der offz. Seite
> 
> http://www.riftgame.com/de/status/index.php



Mit der offiziellen Seite hab ich das Problem, dass Brutmutter immer auf mindestens mittel steht. Selbst mitten in der Nacht, also entweder ist "mittel" bei Trion 50 Leute online oder die faken. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass nachts um 3 Uhr die Server eine mittlere Auslastung haben und das mitten in der Woche


----------



## Môrticielle (24. Mai 2011)

kilsun schrieb:


> Mit der offiziellen Seite hab ich das Problem, dass Brutmutter immer auf mindestens mittel steht. Selbst mitten in der Nacht, also entweder ist "mittel" bei Trion 50 Leute online oder die faken. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass nachts um 3 Uhr die Server eine mittlere Auslastung haben und das mitten in der Woche


Also wenn man mal auf dem Charakterauswahl-Bildschirm auf "Shard" klickt und sich diese Liste anschaut, dann zeigt die nachts um 3 Uhr nur noch wenige Server auf "Mittel" an. Zu den wenigen gehören z.B. Whitefall (EN PvP), Riptalon (EN PvE), die beide tagsüber oft auf "Voll" stehen, und auch manchmal noch Brutwacht und Immerwacht und irgendein franz. Server. Somit funktioniert die Anzeige schon.

Und auf Trübkopf, der aktuell mit "Mittel" angezeigt wird, läuft eine Kriegsfront (auf 50) nach der anderen, Wartezeit (Skeptiker) wenige Sekunden. Und Instanzgruppen finden sich auch. Wer da von aussterbenden Servern spricht, hat zu viele Jahre Bildzeitung gelesen.


----------



## hendlbrust (24. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So, ich steig hier mal gleich ein:
> 
> Bitte unterlasst die Rift <-> WoW Diskussion. Man muss nicht in jedem Rift-Thread mit WoW ankommen.



Wenn du etwas, dir bis dahin unbekanntes ißt vergleichst du doch auch mit einer Speise die du schon kennst (hmm..der Geschmack erinnert mich an Huhn...., Das nennt man Assoziation^^

*
*


----------



## MrBlaki (24. Mai 2011)

Ist doch normal das es weniger Spieler werden, wie bei jedem Spiel das neu erscheint.
Am Anfang will halt jeder mal reinschauen, viele gehen allerdings wieder ^^
So wars schon immer und so wird es auch in Zukunft sein.


----------



## Berserkius (25. Mai 2011)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Nun wenn man Morgens am zocken ist es normal das der Server leer gefegt ist da man normalerweise auf der Arbeit/Schule ist. In den Nachmittagsstunden wird es dann voller und dann in den späten Nachmittagsstunde voll. Und ja falls das Thema dann auch irgendwann mal kommt in GW2 und im kommenden Swtor wird es auch so sein. Warum immer wieder spekuliert wird in den Forum das wenn plötzlich angeblich weniger Spieler anzutreffen sind gleich alles den Bach runter fällt und alles bäähhh und ihhhhh ist.


----------



## Kafka (25. Mai 2011)

Lustiger weise musste ich mich auf Trübkopf / Skeptiker schon eben um kurz nach 8 uhr Morgens mit 2 Anderen um die Münzen streiten, und im AH aufm Hauptplatz gammelten auch einige rum. Ist vermutlich immer so aber ka bin sonst um die Zeit nicht on^^


----------



## Forentrollaccount (25. Mai 2011)

Gestern auf Immerwacht immer nach 5 Sekunden ein BG gefunden, Abends & am Nachmittag.

Kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Sethek (25. Mai 2011)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. In meinen ersten 5 Tagen Rift war mehr als genug los und ich hab mir 4 verschiedene Server angesehen 
Bischen Schwund ist ganz normal, zumal wie schon erwähnt der Sommer ins Haus steht bzw. schon drin ist.


----------



## zarix (25. Mai 2011)

Einen Grund hätte ich .
Zu mir ich habe vor 1 Woche mit Rift angefangen und ich bin eigentlich Positive begeistert, was das schnelle leveln so wie die vielfälltigkeit der Seelenbäume betrifft.
Naja seit 1 stunde Plagen mich beim Quests abgeben 2 Highend Chars so wie ein Schutzstein . 
Was sehr frustrierent grad für mich ist , vorallen wegen den Schutzsteinen ...  . 
Kaum sind die Highendchars weg , tauchen sie wieder auf.
Wenn man grad gerezzt hat. 
Leider sind wohl keine Highend Skeptiker untwerwegs... 
Zu dem ist es schade , das für DD´s die wartezeit sehr hoch ist beim DF und man als dd am besten selbst eine Gruppe bauen sollte, wegen der hohen Wartezeit sowie die geringe chance als dd mitgenommen zu werden , weil dd´s keine Mangelware sind. 
Aber das ist wohl von den Leuten abhängig so wie Uhrzeit etc. 
Ein Server übergreifender Df könnte meiner Meinung das verbessern um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen . 

Edith der Spott wurde wieder frei und die Feinde wurden vertrieben .  
Nun kann das questen weiter gehen . 

Edith die feindlichen highendchars treiben immer noch ihr Schabernack. 
Frust kommt hoch ^^ . 
Aber so ist es auf einen Pvp Server. 
Das Ziel der highendchars ist es zu versuchen Lowis den Spaß zu nehmen . 
Zum Release zu zocken war mit sicherheit schön , aber nach dem Release wird es unter Asozialen umständen nicht so schön .


----------



## Bordin (26. Mai 2011)

hi zarix,

eine serverübergreifene DF ist keine lösung für das problem, denn auf jedem server sind dds überschuss und das multipliziert sich einfach nur und man kommt zum gleichen ergebnis,

desweiteren ist ein serverübergreifender DF für die community auf dem server selbst keine gute lösung, denn man sieht es in "WoW" kein hallo kein auf wiedersehn nichts.

sowas möchte ich in rift nicht sehn und es wird laut trion auch erstmal vermieden das zu implementieren. Man lernt durch den Serverinternen DF auch Leute kennen und vielleicht IG freundschaften was sehr gut ist.




greez


----------



## Sethek (26. Mai 2011)

Ich werd den Typ Spieler nie verstehen, der natürlich einen DD spielt (ich rate mal: Schurke (Assassine als Hauptseele), mit den dann logischerweise auf nem PvP-Server starten muss und dann, weil er weder gleich von release an so schnell es geht auf maxlevel gerumpelt, (a), gut organisiert mit einigen Freunden unterwegs (b) und auch keine besondere Leuchte was das spielen (besser: hyperaktives button-mashing unter dauer- im-kreis-hüpfen) per se (c) angeht ist folgerichtig entsorgt wird - wieder und wieder und wieder. Und ja, ich mag Schachtelsätze 

Jedenfalls bestehen meiner persönlichen Beobachtung nach ca. 85% der Serverpopulation eines normalen PvP-Servers in einem normalen MMO aus diesem Spielertyp (10% sind da, weil ihre Freunde da zocken, 3% sind ernsthaft an einer Herausforderung interessiert und bringen die nötigen Fähigkeiten und die nötige Zeit mit, 2% wollen ihren Allmachtskomplex mit lowbie-ganken füttern, das allerdings 24/7).
Ich mein, nichts gegen ne gesunde Portion Masochismus, jeder braucht ein Hobby, und wer drauf steht, bei jedem Schritt damit rechnen zu müssen, chancenlos von einer überlegenen Gegnerschaft filetiert zu werden, der hat meinen Segen. Es gibt ja auch genug virtuelle Sadisten - da wird denen wenigstens nicht langweilig.

Was mich dann aber in einen Gemütszustand zwischen Aggression und hysterischer Fröhlichkeit versetzt ist die mir absolut nicht erklärbare Neigung vieler solcher designierter PvP-Opferlämmer, ihre Trauer in Foren zu tragen und die schröcklichen Zustände anzuprangern. Soll man da jetzt Mitleid haben? Ihr reibt euch mit Honig ein, garniert das klebrige Paket mit Schinken und springt dann kopfüber in ein Bärengehege...und da ist euch dann weder klar, was euch bevorsteht, noch wollt ihr einsehen, dass ihr an der Situation selber Schuld seid?

Entweder ihr behelligt den Rest der Welt nicht mit eurem vollkommen selbstverschuldeten Frust, oder aber ihr seht den Tatsachen ins Auge, bewertet nüchtern und sachlich eure eigenen Fähigkeiten sowie den Anteil an Frust- und Spaßminuten, den ihr jeweils dem PvP verdankt und lasst es. Das hätte dann auch den Vorteil, dass die in so vielen Onlinespielen äußerst lautstarke Minderheit der Rofllolcopter an Unterernährung eingeht. Ich kenne keine einzige Community, der das dann schaden würde. Ganz im Gegenteil, für den Umgangston und die Atmosphäre in den Spielen wär das geradezu ein Segen.

Wohlgemerkt, ich hab nichts gegen die "echten PvPler", denen der Sinn nach Herausforderungen steht. Nur um das klarzustellen.


----------



## La Saint (26. Mai 2011)

Bordin schrieb:


> .. eine serverübergreifene DF ist keine lösung für das problem, denn auf jedem server sind dds überschuss und das multipliziert sich einfach nur und man kommt zum gleichen ergebnis,
> 
> desweiteren ist ein serverübergreifender DF für die community auf dem server selbst keine gute lösung, denn man sieht es in "WoW" kein hallo kein auf wiedersehn nichts.
> 
> sowas möchte ich in rift nicht sehn und es wird laut trion auch erstmal vermieden das zu implementieren. Man lernt durch den Serverinternen DF auch Leute kennen und vielleicht IG freundschaften was sehr gut ist.


Dann oute ich mich mal mit meiner Pro-Meinung für den serverübergreifenden Dungeonfinder. 

Man muß auch als PvP-ler in die Dungeons gehen sonst hat man mit Level 50 in den BGs mangels "wettbewerbsfähiger" Ausrüstung keine Chance. Wenn ich schon in die Dungeon-Itemspirale gezwungen werde, dann will ich meine Zeit zumindest nicht mit Finger wundtippen im Chat verbringen. Wenn ich chatten will, dann gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten als ein Onlinespiel. Und ich will auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Leuten ausdiskutieren, warum ich als Kleriker als DD mit will und nicht als Heiler. 

Das ein serverübergreifender DF nicht die Community fördert, ist verhältnismäßig egal. Das Brachland hat schon längst Einzug gehalten in Rift. In jedem zweiten BG findet das PvP nicht mehr zwischen den Fraktionen, sondern verbal innerhalb der eigenen Fraktion statt.

Mit einem serverübergreifenden DF sollte zumindest die Wartezeit für eine Ini deutlich runtergehen. Wenn denn Trion die jetzige Krücke von Tool einigermaßen funktionsfähig macht, sodaß sie von den Leuten angenommen wird.

Letztendlich ist eine Diskussion bzgl. serverübergreifendem Dungeonfinder eh müßig. Er wird sowieso kommen. So ein DF ist im Prinzip eine virtuelle Serverzusammenlegung, und da jetzt schon auf einigen Servern dreimal soviel NPCs rumlaufen als Spieler hat Trion gar keine andere Möglichkeit wenn sie Rift spielbar halten wollen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## zarix (26. Mai 2011)

La schrieb:


> Dann oute ich mich mal mit meiner Pro-Meinung für den serverübergreifenden Dungeonfinder.
> 
> Man muß auch als PvP-ler in die Dungeons gehen sonst hat man mit Level 50 in den BGs mangels "wettbewerbsfähiger" Ausrüstung keine Chance. Wenn ich schon in die Dungeon-Itemspirale gezwungen werde, dann will ich meine Zeit zumindest nicht mit Finger wundtippen im Chat verbringen. Wenn ich chatten will, dann gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten als ein Onlinespiel. Und ich will auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Leuten ausdiskutieren, warum ich als Kleriker als DD mit will und nicht als Heiler.
> 
> ...



Danke , wer den Serverübergreifenden Df nicht unterstüzt soll sich nicht wundern , wenn die Spieler Zahl sinkt und die Server nach und nach schließen. ( ich zähle ein df mit als langzeit Motivation , darum sollten man ihn verbessern )
Leider nennen die Leute gerne die Asozial Oberflächlichen Wow Klischees auf die sie nicht klar kommen. 
Um sie wo anders nicht mehr zu erleben ,kämpfen sie sturr dagegen an wie zb einen unkummonikativen Hero Run , asozialen Hero Run , ich bin Imba und du nicht run, Damagemeter addon oder das Gs addon etc. . 
Ich umgehe die Klischees in dem ich mich zurückhalte und meine Aufgaben erledige und mich auf nichts einlasse. 
Nur kp lassen sich viele Spieler auf Asoziales Verhalten ein.
Kp mich lässt so ein verhalten kalt oder ich verlasse die Gruppe , da diese Sinnlose Streiterei dazu geführt hatte , da man eigentlich hätte schneller Ep haben können durchs Questen.
Ps: Fast alle Klischees auf die Bordin nicht eingehen möchte , da sie ihn in Wow gestört haben , sind doch schon in Rift eingetroffen.
Wie oft ich schon 2 stunden auf eine ini in Rift gewartet habe nur um zu sehen wie sich die Gruppe rasch auflöste , nach dem der Tank die Quests mobs ignorierte um schnell durch zu rushen und der Heiler die heilung einstellte.

Und wenn du Bordin meinst ,das das asoziale Verhalten von Rift fern bleiben soll, dann verat mir mal warum der chat so ausartet , nach dem z.b. ein oder mehrere High Wächter im lowi Gebiet lowis gankt .  
Ich habe mich eh gewundert, das man unter den 2 Fraktionen untereinander kommunizieren kann .
Ich habe gestern Screenshots vom Chat gemacht aus einen Lowi Questgebiet wo High Lvler Lowis gegankt haben. 
Wenn ich die hier hochladen würde , hätte ich erstmal einen Fetten Bann.   

SPRICH:
Der asoziale flair ist doch schon längst da, auf einen PVP Server merkt man das wohl eher , da man dort ganken kann .
Aber ein Serverübergreifendes DF würde von daher nicht mehr vom Verhalten viel ändern.
Wem es nicht passt , der kann sich ja selbst ne Gruppe bauen  .


----------



## Klos1 (26. Mai 2011)

La schrieb:


> Man muß auch als PvP-ler in die Dungeons gehen sonst hat man mit Level 50 in den BGs mangels "wettbewerbsfähiger" Ausrüstung keine Chance.



Was will ich denn mit Dungeon-Items im BG? Ist da Heldenmut drauf? Nein? Dann wird mir das Zeug auch nichts bringen. Da sterbe ich mich lieber durch die BG's und schaue, dass mein Rang steigt und ich Punkte für PvP-Items bekommen. Sorry, aber das ist mal wieder einer von vielen sinnlosen Sätzen, die man von dir so lesen kann. Dungeons für PvP? Absoluter Unfug.


----------



## zarix (27. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Was will ich denn mit Dungeon-Items im BG? Ist da Heldenmut drauf? Nein? Dann wird mir das Zeug auch nichts bringen. Da sterbe ich mich lieber durch die BG's und schaue, dass mein Rang steigt und ich Punkte für PvP-Items bekommen. Sorry, aber das ist mal wieder einer von vielen sinnlosen Sätzen, die man von dir so lesen kann. Dungeons für PvP? Absoluter Unfug.




Es ging um die dungeon Items, die droppen könnten für jemanden , der auf den schnellsten Weg den Weg gewählt hat zum lvln um so schnell wie möglich auf der Höchstenstufe zu kommen ( questen ftw ) und am besten einen gut equipten vorteil für sich zu schaffen , da er schnell hoch gelevelt hat um mit zu mischen (wegen quests keine gunst hat). Ps auf items der höchsten stufe kommt man nun mal schnell durch PVE , es wäre ein kleinen Vorteil für jemanden der Pvp spielt und sich bemüht hat die höchststufe zuerreichen.
PS : Alle fremden tragen weisse Tschirtz  .


----------



## Fireball01 (27. Mai 2011)

Bevor ich auf die Arbeit fahre: 15 Uhr, in Rift ist nicht all zu viel los. Die Rifts schliesse ich alle grundlegend alleine.
16 Uhr, ich fahre auf die Arbeit, der Verkehr fängt an voll zu werden, klar, feierabend Zeit.
17 Uhr, ich fange das Arbeiten an.
2.30 Uhr, ich fahre nach Hause, wenn ich glück habe überhole ich 1 LKW !!! bei 18 km Heim weg. Ansonsten TOTE HOSE!
Und genau so ist es in Rift oder irgendein anderen Game. 
Habe ich frei, spiele Abends, so voll in Rift das mans net glauben will...


----------



## myadictivo (27. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Was will ich denn mit Dungeon-Items im BG? Ist da Heldenmut drauf? Nein? Dann wird mir das Zeug auch nichts bringen. Da sterbe ich mich lieber durch die BG's und schaue, dass mein Rang steigt und ich Punkte für PvP-Items bekommen. Sorry, aber das ist mal wieder einer von vielen sinnlosen Sätzen, die man von dir so lesen kann. Dungeons für PvP? Absoluter Unfug.



na prima. da braucht man aber ne gesunde portion frustresistenz  also mit meinem frisch 50ger der grade mal bißl grün/blau ausgestattet ist "sterbe" ich mich auch grade durch die bgs. besser gesagt, ich leeche mich durch. denn wirklich was machen kann ich nicht.
als DD juckt das die anderen eh nicht (es sei denn ich treff auf ne arme sau die noch schlechter equiped ist als ich) und als support taug ich auch nix. während der levelphase stand ich wenigstens hier noch einigermaßen sinnvoll in der kriegsfront rum, nun auf 50 ists lachhaft.
geonehittet werden macht mir auch ne menge spass muss ich sagen und ich hab jetzt auch schon immerhin ca. 10% vom rang1 voll"gestorben" 

werd heute meine skillung mal überarbeiten und schauen was dabei rumkommt 

also da würd ich mir doch eher bißl equip durch inzen ergattern. dieses durchsterben hab ich zu wow classic schon hinter mich gebracht, wo die pve items auch noch > pvp waren und man regelmäßig von stammgruppen mit t2/3 niveau und fetten legendarys auseinandergenommen wurde.
da hab ich mich monatelang durch bgs gestorben, bis ich mal ne gscheite waffe und nen pvp set hatte, welches trotz alledem noch < pve set war


----------



## Pentu (27. Mai 2011)

Nach 2 Monaten hardcore zocken ging mir die Risse so auf die Eier!


----------



## La Saint (27. Mai 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ... also mit meinem frisch 50ger der grade mal bißl grün/blau ausgestattet ist "sterbe" ich mich auch grade durch
> .. während der levelphase stand ich wenigstens hier noch einigermaßen sinnvoll in der kriegsfront rum, nun auf 50 ists lachhaft. geonehittet werden macht mir auch ne menge spass muss ich sagen und ich hab jetzt auch schon immerhin ca. 10% vom rang1 voll"gestorben"



Ja, da ist bei Rift ein ernsthafter Wurm im System. Die 50ger BGs werden eindeutig von den "dienstälteren" Spielern domíniert. Der Rest ist nur Kanonenfutter. Der Frustfaktor ist extrem.

Am Anfang hatte ich noch versucht mit meinem Kleriker mitzuspielen, aber das war witzlos. Vor allem das Geflame der eigenen Fraktion bezüglich meiner Heilleistung ging mir auf den Senkel. Wie soll man heilen, wenn man schon nach 10 Metern geonehittet wird oder aus dem Stun nur durch Tod rauskommt. Und da ich keine Lust hatte im BG auszudiskutieren, ob ich meinen Char bei EBay gekauft habe, habe ich das Heilen komplett sein gelassen und auf DD umgerollt. Frei nach dem Motto: jede Klasse kann irgendwie heilen. Also heilt euch gefälligst selbst. So wie man mir erzählt hat machen viele andere Heiler das inzwischen genauso. Letztendlich hat das Umskillen aber auch nichts gebracht. Den Kleri habe ich daher erstmal geparkt.

PvP mache ich inzwischen mit speziellen PvP-Twinks im Levelbereich 20-29. In diesem Bereich haben die Leute schon eine gewisse Ahnung worum es im jeweiligen BG geht. Auf der anderen Seite existiert aber noch nicht diese Materialabhängigkeit wie bei den höheren Level. Es zählt also noch Spielwitz, Skill und Strategie. Da macht PvP noch Spaß.

Dummerweise leveln die Chars auch in den BGs recht flott und so ein PvP-Twink hat daher nur eine begrenzte Haltbarkeit. Aber Level 20 ist schnell erreicht und Ausrüstung farmen ist nicht notwendig. Trotzdem ist das als Gesamtmotivation recht schwach und wird mich nicht ewig ans Spiel fesseln.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Iffadrim (27. Mai 2011)

aktuell bin ich auf 42 und habe noch Spaß am PvP.
Mal schaun wie es auf 50 sein wird.
Aber die Gunst bunker ich schonmal vor.


----------



## myadictivo (29. Mai 2011)

ändert sich eigentlich irgendwie was an der erhaltenen gunst ?
also in relation zum eigenen pvp level und dem der gegner die man killt ?

sonst wird das ja echt ein langer weg  mittlerweile dürfte ich immerhin bei 35% zum ersten rang gelandet sein. die gunstausbeute ist aber relativ gering.
die normalen items für lvl 50 ohne rang kosten ja schon 8-9k gunst. die waffen afaik 16k (wobei die wirklich nicht gut sind) gibt zumindest für bißl platin fast genauso gutes zeug im AH.
momentan arbeite ich noch auf das letzte item hin und brauch dann noch die 2 ringe.

aber auf dem nächsten rang kosten die teile ja bestimmt schon das doppelte an gunst


----------



## stecamali (29. Mai 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ändert sich eigentlich irgendwie was an der erhaltenen gunst ?
> also in relation zum eigenen pvp level und dem der gegner die man killt ?
> 
> sonst wird das ja echt ein langer weg  mittlerweile dürfte ich immerhin bei 35% zum ersten rang gelandet sein. die gunstausbeute ist aber relativ gering.
> ...




bin atm noch rang 4 kill heisst 20 gunst 17 prestige bei mir ;-)..Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut


----------



## stecamali (29. Mai 2011)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> aktuell bin ich auf 42 und habe noch Spaß am PvP.
> Mal schaun wie es auf 50 sein wird.
> Aber die Gunst bunker ich schonmal vor.




na dann sehn wir uns ja^^  Brutmutter hat das prob als gegner haste Brutmutter und Felsspitze.ergo:du kennst nachher schon deine "Pappeimer" und sie dich.versuch dir ne stamm zu baun oder reinzurutschen da diese spieler schon rechtgut eingespielt sind.das wäre der schnellste weg an prestige zu kommen.ansonsten halt schaun da ja auch andere spieler frisch mit 50 und noch net so equippt sind nen guten anmelderythmus zu finden^^.ein langer weg ist es bis Rang 6 aber es lohnt.manche sagen das man mit innis schneller an eq kommt aber das ist ansichtssache.wer pvp mag den stört das prestige gefarme net,sonst wäre es ja zu schnell langweilig.
hoffe bist Skeptiker ansonsten hab ich dich leider als gegner  P


----------



## Gfreeman (29. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe den Eindruck, dass es sich bei dem Poster/Threadersteller um einen Fanboy eines anderen MMO's handelt.

Die Fragestellung "wo sind all die Spieler" und "Geisterserver" ist ja sowas von daneben bzw. unzutreffend, so dass hier wohl jemand Neuinteressierten suggerieren möchte, es würde sich nicht mehr lohnen, bei Rift einzusteigen.

Fakt ist, dass Rift schon seit Wochen in den TOP-10 der Spieleverkäufe vertreten ist (siehe Saturn-Liste) und auch auf den Servern überall sich Spieler rumtümmeln.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Iffadrim (29. Mai 2011)

@stecamali

Schau dir die Sig an ^^

für den Fall wird man sich leider gegenüber stehen.

Aber die Skeptiker werde ich mir wohl auch noch anschaun, die Haupstadt sieht interessant aus.
Und als PVPgeflaggter kann man sowas ned genießen.

Man kann derzeit absolut nicht von Geisterserver reden, wenn man sich zu den Stoßzeiten die Serverauslastungen anschaut.
(zumindest nicht mehr als in anderen MMOs mit vernünftiger Spielzahl)

Ich würde schätzen, dass sich die gefühlte Spielerzahl unterhalb von WoW aber oberhalb von Aoc,Aion,DCUO und Warhammer liegt.


----------



## Lari (30. Mai 2011)

Einem anderen Thread zufolge waren gestern wieder Warteschlangen vorhanden. Also von "nichts los" würde ich da jetzt mal nicht reden


----------



## Parasîte1 (30. Mai 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/185620-pve-server-alle-auf-voll-neue-server-inc/page__pid__3089612__st__0&#entry3089612

Seltsam, dieser Thread steht im Foren-Ticker direkt unter diesem gerade. xD


----------



## doggystyle (30. Mai 2011)

Ja nee, ist klar...

Ich bin neu bei Rift und teste gerade auf zwei Servern verschiedene Klassen durch, welche am besten zu mir passt.

Auf beiden Servern (Brutmutter und Brutwacht) ist es beinahe schon nervig voll in den Gebieten. Bloß gut, dass es Mobs wie Sand am Meer gibt


----------



## myadictivo (31. Mai 2011)

stecamali schrieb:


> bin atm noch rang 4 kill heisst 20 gunst 17 prestige bei mir ;-)..Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut



jo..nach 3 nachmittagen im pvp gewirr hab ichs nun auch auf r2 geschafft und von grün blau auf blau lila.
skillung etwas überarbeitet und jetzt kommt auch langsam etwas wie spass auf. zwar schlagen mich manche leute immer noch mit 2 schlägen ins jenseits,
aber augen zu und durch. es hat mich etwas das wow classic feeling an den eiern gepackt, als ich mir da die pvp ränge erspielt habe.
(über monate, von dem her kenn ich das gefühl )

geisterserver ? also ich hab instant invites für die kriegsfronten. und mit meinem twink der grade das startgebiet verlassen hat und nun 20 ist siehts auch ganz gut aus.
aber die inzen wartezeiten lassen mich hier manchmal auch an das geisterserverwort denken..naja..vll kommt ja serverpool (auch wenn hier alle wieder rumheulen es würde die com zerstören)


----------



## HugoBoss24 (31. Mai 2011)

also von geisterservern kann ich nichts erkennen.
zumindest nicht auf immerwacht. kann vieleicht an der uhrzeit liegen. auf immerwacht wird es interessanter weise gegen 22 uhr erst richtig voll. (habe manchmal das gefühl das viele nachm wow raid erst einloggen  )


----------



## Maladin (31. Mai 2011)

Es geht hier keinesfalls um einen Vergleich. Es geht hier doch nur um die Frage der Anzahl der Spieler. Aus der Aktivität in diesem Thread kann man schließen, das es keinesfalls zu wenig Rift Spieler gibt.

Ich schließe diesen Thread dennoch, da immer wieder am Thema vorbei diskutiert wird.

Fragen dazu, Anregungen und Hasenwitze könnt ihr mir jederzeit per PN zukommen lassen.

/wink maladin


----------

